# what is ur nationality? :) and tell me more...



## anahuda (Jul 6, 2012)

filipina and muslim. proud to be an egyptian wife.  been here since 2008.


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

anahuda said:


> filipina and muslim. proud to be an egyptian wife.  been here since 2008.


 I presume not an expat...


----------



## aPerfectCircle (Sep 23, 2011)

Whitedesert said:


> I presume not an expat...


What is it with you and being an expat or not?!!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Any one is welcome to post regardless of nationality.. however because of past problems we do not accept posts when Egyptian men ask to meet up for coffee, teach Arabic etc.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

anahuda said:


> filipina and muslim. proud to be an egyptian wife.  been here since 2008.




Hello and welcome to the forum.



Our nationalities are usually stated in our little flags along side our names .. our religion is of no importance, in the west we would not announce what religion we follow on an introduction,

Maiden


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

aPerfectCircle said:


> What is it with you and being an expat or not?!!!


Expatforum.com


----------



## aPerfectCircle (Sep 23, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Any one is welcome to post regardless of nationality.. however because of past problems we do not accept posts when Egyptian men ask to me up for coffee, teach Arabic etc.


You must be very popular then, funny though as I see no one asking anyone for a coffee!

A quick question though, since you brought that up. Is it only unacceptable when Egyptian men do that and acceptable when anybody else do it?


----------



## aPerfectCircle (Sep 23, 2011)

Whitedesert said:


> Expatforum.com


Since I am relatively new expat in OZ. I found the information given by locals in Australia more valuable and helpful than any other nationality, whether they are expats in other countries or just locals trying to help us settle more properly, I always appreciate their help regardless where they come from.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aPerfectCircle said:


> You must be very popular then, funny though as I see no one asking anyone for a coffee!
> 
> A quick question though, since you brought that up. Is it only unacceptable when Egyptian men do that and acceptable when anybody else do it?




Yes it is only unacceptable when men do it..for the simple reason they always ask to meet women and this is not a dating forum.. plus I then get complaints from women who tell me that they are constantly getting p.m from said guy

You don't see the posts because they are quickly removed..


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aPerfectCircle said:


> You must be very popular then, funny though as I see no one asking anyone for a coffee!
> 
> A quick question though, since you brought that up. Is it only unacceptable when Egyptian men do that and acceptable when anybody else do it?



sorry that post should have said... when they ask to meet ..


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Whitedesert said:


> I presume not an expat...


Why are you presuming??
She could be an expat of the Phillipines, living in Egypt....
Also.... why would it matter??

Anahuda.....welcome to expatforum!!!


----------



## anahuda (Jul 6, 2012)

MaidenScotland said:


> sorry that post should have said... when they ask to meet ..


uh oh! pls mr. moderator remove this thread. i feel that i started an argument by posting this. im just trying to be friendly.


----------



## anahuda (Jul 6, 2012)

mamasue said:


> Why are you presuming??
> She could be an expat of the Phillipines, living in Egypt....
> Also.... why would it matter??
> 
> Anahuda.....welcome to expatforum!!!


mamasue thanks for the warm welcome and saving me from him.


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

mamasue said:


> Why are you presuming??
> She could be an expat of the Phillipines, living in Egypt....
> Also.... why would it matter??
> 
> Anahuda.....welcome to expatforum!!!


 Just a question. Dont be so sensitive. If the lady has married an Egyptian, I am presuming she is pretty much here to stay. Typical woman kind of response. Read my lips, men actually say what they mean, not what you think they mean.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

anahuda said:


> uh oh! pls mr. moderator remove this thread. i feel that i started an argument by posting this. im just trying to be friendly.




Sorry we don't remove threads for this reason but I appreciate what you are saying.. as I said in the first reply all nationalities are welcome to post unless of course they are trying to use the site as a dating site which you are not, so post away.

maiden


----------



## anahuda (Jul 6, 2012)

Whitedesert said:


> Just a question. Dont be so sensitive. If the lady has married an Egyptian, I am presuming she is pretty much here to stay. Typical woman kind of response. Read my lips, men actually say what they mean, not what you think they mean.


yup! ur definitely correct. im staying here for good but still expat by language.  so im still in finding ways to cope with that. but ofcourse i will learn arabic for sure. have u learn any arabic words?


----------



## anahuda (Jul 6, 2012)

MaidenScotland said:


> Sorry we don't remove threads for this reason but I appreciate what you are saying.. as I said in the first reply all nationalities are welcome to post unless of course they are trying to use the site as a dating site which you are not, so post away.
> 
> maiden


shukran! it doesnt matter if it cant be deleted or not.  im happy reading thoughts of other people and whata best is theres a political topic here which i find more interesting. its amazing that expats are interested in the politics issue of egypt even if they're not egyptian. that means they care for their future here.. that means they will stay here for good.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I would guess we were always interested in the politics of the country just that before the revolution we were not free to express our thoughts. 

Perhaps we should have a BR smiley = before the Revolution.... frown lol


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

anahuda said:


> . its amazing that expats are interested in the politics issue of egypt even if they're not egyptian. that means they care for their future here.. that means they will stay here for good.


no it doesn't  I care for the politics in many countries I have never and have no intention of ever visiting


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

anahuda said:


> yup! ur definitely correct. im staying here for good but still expat by language.  so im still in finding ways to cope with that. but ofcourse i will learn arabic for sure. have u learn any arabic words?


 I have. Cannot say that I could put a long sentence together, but I can make myself undertood most of the time. I find Arabic very difficult being a phonetic language, but not giving up yet. It is worth it in the end, I think.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

anahuda said:


> yup! ur definitely correct. im staying here for good but still expat by language.  so im still in finding ways to cope with that. but ofcourse i will learn arabic for sure. have u learn any arabic words?





Anahuda I lived there many years.....it's amazing how quickly you pick up the ordinary everyday stuff.
Reading and writing are a bit harder, but not impossible....
the first thing I learnt was to read and write the numbers, to avoid being ripped off in the shops (if you can read an Arabic price ticket, you won't get charged 'foreign prices' )
Buying stuff, dealing with taxi drivers etc are not hard to do.
I had a lovely lady who gave me Arabic lessons....it's amazing how much you can learn with just an hour a week!


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Whitedesert said:


> I have. Cannot say that I could put a long sentence together, but I can make myself undertood most of the time. I find Arabic very difficult being a phonetic language, but not giving up yet. It is worth it in the end, I think.


So if Arabic is a phonetic language then surely that should make it easier for you as 
that means you can look at a written word and know how to pronounce it. Or you can hear a word and know how to spell it. With phonetic languages, there is a direct relationship between the spelling and the sound.


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

hurghadapat said:


> So if Arabic is a phonetic language then surely that should make it easier for you as
> that means you can look at a written word and know how to pronounce it. Or you can hear a word and know how to spell it. With phonetic languages, there is a direct relationship between the spelling and the sound.


 Exactly, but the problem is the tongue, it does not want to bend as it should!


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Whitedesert said:


> Exactly, but the problem is the tongue, it does not want to bend as it should!


Bend it like Beckham


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

hurghadapat said:


> So if Arabic is a phonetic language then surely that should make it easier for you as
> that means you can look at a written word and know how to pronounce it. Or you can hear a word and know how to spell it. With phonetic languages, there is a direct relationship between the spelling and the sound.


It sounds easy, but Arabic vowel sounds are mostly indicated by accents and things above the letters( more than in French) which would be fine IF THEY USED THEM! Ok not fine because it's difficult to learn them, but if you had learnt them you'd find that half the time they are not used! you just have to know what the word is. So yes it's phonetic, and if the accents and things are used you know exactly how the word is pronounced, but it's irrelevant if they're not there. Never mind that they also love calligraphy and the letters do not always appear in a straight line, it looks good but........ 
And that's my excuse for not being able to read much


----------

